# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Ndihm '

## taraj

Pershendetje miq, Nese dikudsh ka mundesi te me japi nje ndihm qe mund te emigroj un jam ne itali dhe kam 5 muaj pa pun me permeso 9 muaj dhe ketu nuk ka pun nese dikush mund te me japi ndonje ndihm qoft dhe ndonje sygjerim per ndonje vend tjtr qe mund te emigroj per nje jet me te mir ju faleminderit  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## white_snake

....e le Kanadene e :buzeqeshje: ?
Shiko e studjo vete ku te behet ty me mire. S'jane te tere njelloj, ku me behet mua mire mbase ty s'te pelqen. Mos u merr me thashetheme mileti, dili vet zot punes sate!

----------


## taraj

> ....e le Kanadene e? 
> Shiko e studjo vete ku te behet ty me mire. S'jane te tere njelloj, ku me behet mua mire mbase ty s'te pelqen. Mos u merr me thashetheme mileti, dili vet zot punes sate!


  o plako canadaia esht e pa mundur tani nese dikush mund te me japi ndonje ndihm per faleminderit ja di  se nuk esht me detyrim pastaj ka njerz te mir ka dhe te keqij ka qe skan mundesi ka qe dhe kan

----------


## e askujt

ploteso  her pas here green cart ,,,, qe eshte pak a shum si llotoja amerikane.... nje alternativ shum e mire nese te bie shorti....

nese do te largohesh nga italia , drejt nje vendi me me shum mundesi punesimi....bej te njejten gje qe bere per te vajt ne itali...
nese ke nje njeri ne gjermani psh ,,, apo france.....angli..... mund ti kerkosh ndihme per me shum orientim...
cmund te them me shum..... nese se ke nje diplom , e veshtir eshte
por jo e pa mundur ama.....

----------


## taraj

> ploteso  her pas here green cart ,,,, qe eshte pak a shum si llotoja amerikane.... nje alternativ shum e mire nese te bie shorti....
> 
> nese do te largohesh nga italia , drejt nje vendi me me shum mundesi punesimi....bej te njejten gje qe bere per te vajt ne itali...
> nese ke nje njeri ne gjermani psh ,,, apo france.....angli..... mund ti kerkosh ndihme per me shum orientim...
> cmund te them me shum..... nese se ke nje diplom , e veshtir eshte
> por jo e pa mundur ama.....


 shm flm per info .. por problemi esht se nuk kemi njerz per te cilin e kerkoj nje ndihm ketu ne itali qe kisha ska pun fare !

----------


## white_snake

...ore taraj, me qe po vuajtke kaq shume, na ndihmo qe te nedihmojme!
Ca dokumentash ke? Ku te lejohet te udhetosh e punosh legalisht me dokumentat qe ke ( ne cilat shtete). Cfare kualifikimesh ke? Cfare zanati ke? Eksperience? Buxhet a ke(se do te duhet te paguash qerane e te ushqehesh deri sa te gjesh pune)?

Na trego keto e te shohim mos te japim ndonje ide...

----------


## taraj

> ...ore taraj, me qe po vuajtke kaq shume, na ndihmo qe te nedihmojme!
> Ca dokumentash ke? Ku te lejohet te udhetosh e punosh legalisht me dokumentat qe ke ( ne cilat shtete). Cfare kualifikimesh ke? Cfare zanati ke? Eksperience? Buxhet a ke(se do te duhet te paguash qerane e te ushqehesh deri sa te gjesh pune)?
> 
> Na trego keto e te shohim mos te japim ndonje ide...


 ckemi , flm per pergjigjet  kam dekument per 9 muaj permeso quhet ketu ne itali ne europ me lejohet te punoj ndersa te udhetoj se di , ne fakt jam gati per te mbaruar universitetin po per probleme familiare su munda ( buxheti kam  pak ) po keto do i mbaj pergjisi per pagimin e qeras e ngrenjes mendoj ... respekte flm

----------


## taraj

kam punuar saldator po jo se jam ekspert jam i mir

----------


## white_snake

> kam punuar saldator po jo se jam ekspert jam i mir


Taraj, nese je saldator dhe mund ta mbrosh kete zanat si ne zotesi edhe ne leter (dimploma/ certifikata kualifikimi, etj) atehere drejtoju Gjermanise ose Frances, keto dy vende kane goxha industri e mund te gjesh pune. Por konsidero gjuhen, rehabilitimin ne vendin e ri etj. Nuk eshte kollaj t'ja nisesh nga e para, plus qe me 9 muaj letra qe ke ti une se di a ja vlen t'ja nisesh serish nga e para...

Megjithe ate te uroj fat!

----------


## taraj

> Taraj, nese je saldator dhe mund ta mbrosh kete zanat si ne zotesi edhe ne leter (dimploma/ certifikata kualifikimi, etj) atehere drejtoju Gjermanise ose Frances, keto dy vende kane goxha industri e mund te gjesh pune. Por konsidero gjuhen, rehabilitimin ne vendin e ri etj. Nuk eshte kollaj t'ja nisesh nga e para, plus qe me 9 muaj letra qe ke ti une se di a ja vlen t'ja nisesh serish nga e para... 
> 
> Megjithe ate te uroj fat!


  flm per pergjigjen por ketu essht pengesa ime ska rehatibilim  un per keto arsye kerkoj ndihm skem njeri te me presi nga keto dy vndet

----------


## Bamba

Shif leviz ne ndonje qytet tjeter te italise para se te levizesh ne nje vend tjeter. Ty te skadoka dhe leja e qendrimit shume shpejt.

----------


## tutankamon

> Pershendetje miq, Nese dikudsh ka mundesi te me japi nje ndihm qe mund te emigroj un jam ne itali dhe kam 5 muaj pa pun me permeso 9 muaj dhe ketu nuk ka pun nese dikush mund te me japi ndonje ndihm qoft dhe ndonje sygjerim per ndonje vend tjtr qe mund te emigroj per nje jet me te mir ju faleminderit


nigjo mu lali...futja per ne shqiperi ose me sakte ne  lazarat , bli nja ca metra toke mbll ca kanamullaga dhe e ardhmja vjen vete,,ppp nuk ka alternativ tjeter per momentin ne evrope daku...

----------


## e askujt

Nese ke kaq shum vullnet per te punuar.......athere fillo dhe lufto per ate qe do...
e para dhe me e rendesishmja,,,,,,mos prit te ti sjell mundesit dikush ne pjat te argjendte..
e dyta....ktu me sa pash , e more infon se cili shtet te ofron me shum mundesi
athere , mos u corjento me ,,,,,mos i kalo ditet me mendimet ' obobo si tja bej , skam pun e skam lek ' ....por vendosi nje qellim vetes....dhe forca , se je i ri dhe plot energji...
nuk esht fundi i botes..... sje i vetmi qe je ne kto kushte...dhe as i fundit
diferenca qendron te vullneti dhe perpjekja...
besoj se kaq teori te mjafton..
praktikisht.......per momentin , gjej ndonje pun te vogel , sa per te siguruar ndonje lek.... shites , a se di ..
perqendrohu te shteti qe vendos qellimin tend , dhe fillo nje kurs per te mesuar ate gjuhe....
me von , interesohu me an te netit , per profilin e punes qe kerkon...e pastaj hapat nje e nga nje
fillimi eshte perher i veshtir....po me pak perpjekie cdo gje arrihet  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## taraj

flm per pergjigjet tuaja por akoma sesh nje ndihm e duhur per mua esht pak e veshtir te shkosh ne nje vend pa te pritur as njeri .........

----------


## taraj

> nigjo mu lali...futja per ne shqiperi ose me sakte ne  lazarat , bli nja ca metra toke mbll ca kanamullaga dhe e ardhmja vjen vete,,ppp nuk ka alternativ tjeter per momentin ne evrope daku...


 se ke keq plako po esht zen toka ska ne kete sezon se esht plazhi tani :P

----------


## white_snake

> se ke keq plako po esht zen toka ska ne kete sezon se esht plazhi tani :P


...shko pra ne ndonje qytet bregtetar, besoj se mund te gjesh ndonje pune, mbase kamarier, ndihmes-kuzhinjer, etj!

----------


## taraj

> ...shko pra ne ndonje qytet bregtetar, besoj se mund te gjesh ndonje pune, mbase kamarier, ndihmes-kuzhinjer, etj!


  po esht veshtir ketu ne itali besoj po skemi as njerz vetem ketu ne rom kam un dhe esht veshtir as nje mbeshtetje esht e veshtir te regullohesh

----------


## white_snake

...taraj, me fal qe ta them, por ti me duket mua i dashke te tera te servirura gati! Kur s'je i zoti te levizesh brenda per brenda Italise, qe e njeh sado pak, e ke te kote te marresh rrugen per diku tjeter!
Mbec mire!

----------


## taraj

> ...taraj, me fal qe ta them, por ti me duket mua i dashke te tera te servirura gati! Kur s'je i zoti te levizesh brenda per brenda Italise, qe e njeh sado pak, e ke te kote te marresh rrugen per diku tjeter!
> Mbec mire!


ne fund te fundit kete do bej do levis por prap esht e pa mundur ketu ne itali por un do levis se po mbeta ketu mbeta pa buk ...

----------


## loneeagle

> kam punuar saldator po jo se jam ekspert jam i mir


Shiko ne internet cfare faqe qe vene njoftime per pune ne vendin ku ndodhesh, si craigslist etc. Ka plot vene njoftime per pune sezonale. Ose kontrollo edhe gazetat. Good luck!

----------

